Associate Solution Engineer at Oracle. Take It or Leave It? - rajataghi
======
AnonCoward222
Run away - currently in that role. The (9 month old) team I'm in is falling
apart as everyone is bailing for literally any other company. There are two
problems - 1) Most of Oracle's products are so badly made and the
documentation so sucky that the job is near impossible - you can't demonstrate
to customers what you can't get running yourself and 2) All of the managers at
the higher levels are sales people - we had to fight to get decent laptops
because they didn't know that programming required it (not joking). And you
hardly ever get to do _actual_ programming. Most of the people in my division
feel they were tricked into taking the job.

Seriously, this isn't a joke. It's that bad.

~~~
rajataghi
Woah that seems extremely bad. I knew there definitely wouldn't be as much
programming/development as they say there is, but I didn't know the situation
is this bad. Thanks for the info!

------
Thetawaves
Has anybody ever had a good working relationship with Oracle? Off topic maybe,
but I feel like that means something.

~~~
rajataghi
All of the reviews I have gotten till now have been bad, especially about this
role..the general sense from what I could gather is that its a rotten old
technology company.

